# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  جواهر من قول السلف

## احمد حامد الشافعى

¸¸۝❝جواهر من  قول   السلف  ❝۝¸¸. 



قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :سبحان  الله ؛ في النفس كبر إبليس ، وحسد قابيل ، وعتو عاد ، وطغيان ثمود ، وجرأة  نمرود ، واستطالة فرعون ، وبغي قارون ، وقحة هامان . ..

قال بعض السلف :خلق  الله الملائكة عقولاً بلا شهوة ، وخلق البهائم شهوة بلا عقول، وخلق ابن  آدم وركب فيه العقل والشهوة ، فمن غلب عقله شهوته التحق بالملائكة ، ومن  غلبت شهوته عقله التحق بالبهائم .

قال سفيان الثوري :ما عالجت شيئاً أشد عليّ من نفسي ، مرة لي ومرة علي .

قال مالك بن دينار - رحمه الله - :رحم الله عبداً قال لنفسه : ألستِ صاحبة كذا ؟ ألستِ صاحبة كذا ؟ ثم ذمها ، ثم خطمها ثم ألزمها كتاب الله تعالى فكان لها قائداً .

قال أبو بكر الوراق : استعن على سيرك إلى الله بترك من شغلك عن الله عز وجل ، وليس بشاغل يشغلك عن الله عز وجل كنفسك التي هي بين جنبيك .

قال مجاهد : من أعزّ نفسه أذل دينه ، ومن أذلّ نفسه أعزّ دينه .

قال سفيان الثوري : الزهد في الدنيا هو الزهد في الناس ، وأول ذلك زهدك في نفسك .

قال خالد بن معدان :لا يفقه الرجل كل الفقه حتى يرى الناس في جنب الله أمثال الأباعر، ثم يرجع إلى نفسه فيكون لها أحقر حاقر.

قال الحسن : رحم الله عبداً وقف عند همه ، فإن كان لله مضى وإن كان لغيره تأخر .

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني :لما نظرت إلى أهل عرفات ظننت أهم قد غُفر لهم ، لولا أنني كنت فيهم .

قال يونس بن عبيد :إني لأجد مائة خصلة من خصال الخير ، ما أعلم أن في نفسي منها واحدة .

قال الحسن :ما زالت التقوى بالمتقين حتى تركوا كثيراً من الحلال مخافة الحرام .

قال أبو يزيد : ما زلت أقود نفسي إلى الله وهي تبكي ، حتى سقتها وهي تضحك .

قال الحسن : من علامة إعراض الله عن العبد أن يجعل شغله فيما لا يعنيه .

قال سهل : من اشتغل بالفضول حُرِم الورع .

قال معروف : كلام العبد فيما لا يعنيه ، خذلان من الله عز وجل .

قال يحيى بن معاذ : القلوب كالقدور تغلي  بما فيها ، وألسنتها مغارفها ، فانظر إلى الرجل حين يتكلم ، فإن لسانه  يغترف لك مما في قلبه ، حلو .. حامض .. عذب .. أجاج .. وغير ذلك ، ويبين لك  طعم قلبه اغتراف لسانه .

قال مالك بن دينار : إن الأبرار لتغلي قلوبهم بأعمال البر ، وإن الفجار تغلي قلوبهم بأعمال الفجور ، والله يرى همومكم ، فانظروا ما همومكم رحمكم الله .

قالت عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها : أول بدعة حدثت بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ الشبع ، إن القوم لما شبعت بطونهم ، جمحت بهم نفوسهم إلى الدنيا .

قال ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنه : لا تجالس أهل الأهواء فإن مجالستهم ممرضة للقلب .

قال أبو الجوزاء : لأن أجالس الخنازير ، أحب إلي من أن أجالس رجلاً من أهل الأهواء .

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : كل ما كان في القرآن من مدح للعبد فهو من ثمرة العلم ، وكل ما كان فيه من ذم فهو من ثمرة الجهل .

قال الشاطبي رحمه الله : آخر الأشياء نزولا من قلوب الصالحين : حب السلطة والتصدر .

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : ولو لم يكن في العلم إلا القرب من رب  العالمين والالتحاق بعالم الملائكة لكفى به شرفاً وفضلاً ، فكيف وعزّ  الدنيا والآخرة منوط به مشروط بحصوله .

قال ابن الأثير : إن الشهوة الخفية : حب اطلاع الناس على العمل .

قال بشر بن الحارث : ما اتقى الله من أحب الشهرة .

قال علي رضي الله عنه :يهتف العلم بالعمل ، فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل .

قال بشر الحافي :أدوا زكاة الحديث : فاستعملوا من كل مائتي حديث خمسة أحاديث .

قال الحسن : إياك والتسويف ، فإنك بيومك  ولست بغدك، فإن يكن غداً لك فكن في غد كما كنت في اليوم ، وإن لم يكن لك غد  لم تندم على ما فرطت في اليوم .

قال محمد بن عبد الباقي : ما أعلم أني ضيعت ساعة من عمري في لهو أولعب .

قال الذهبي : إن العلم ليس بكثرة الرواية ، ولكنه نور يقذفه الله في القلب ، وشرطه الاتباع ، والفرار من الهوى والابتداع .

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : العالم الرباني هو الذي يعلم الناس صغار العم قبل كباره .

قال أحد السلف : إنما العلم مواهب يؤتيه  الله من أحب من خلقه ، وليس يناله أحد بالحسب ، ولو كان لعلة الحسب لكان  أولى الناس به أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

قيل للشعبي رحمه الله : من أين لك هذا العلم كله ؟ قال : بنفي الاعتماد ، والسير في البلاد ، وصبر كصبر الجماد ، وبكور كبكور الغراب .


قال الذهبي رحمه الله : ما خلا مجتمع من التغاير والحسد ، إلا ما كان في جانب الأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام .

قال الشافعي رحمه الله : والله لو علمت أن الماء البارد يثلم من مروءتي شيئا ما شربت إلا حارا ً .

قيل لأحمد بن حنبل : كيف تعرف الكذابين ؟ قال : بمواعيدهم .

قال هرم بن حيان : ما أقبل عبدٌ بقلبه إلى الله ، إلا أقبل الله بقلوب المؤمنين إليه حتى يرزقه ودهم .

منقول

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------

